

Ask HN: My hackathon project, a polymorphic API? - mgaudin

Hi everyone,<p>To speed up the prototyping of my apps (and hopefully yours!), I would like to create a polymorphic API, i.e. a full feature API scaffolded from your requests.<p>In other word, like Elasticsearch, one will be able to throw any json to its face and store it. Also, one will be able to search by any field, and use some pagination and sorting automatically.
Also, unlike Elasticsearch, we would like to add authentication and authorization features, versioning, feature toggling (for instance, &quot;this endpoint cannot expose this field or this sorting criteria&quot;), Documentation &amp; Swagger export, and so much more!<p>What do you think?
======
gchev
I think it's a good idea. What about a validation workflow for the new
versions of automatically created endpoints? It should have a moderation
system to avoid too many endpoints.

